# Anyone heard of 800hosting ?



## michaelsanford (Dec 12, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had heard of 800hosting.com and if so, what their experiences were like ?

  Send me a PM if you're not comfortable posting here...

 My current host has been quite good to me but I'm looking for a slightly more scalable host for business...because my company's host has been shall we say, useless.

 Sidebar: Funny example of how they're useless. My manager called them and asked what the new IP of our MySQL host was (since we moved to a newer, bigger box and hadn't yet updated the DNS). After about half an hour of trying to convince us that MySQL was "a very very rare and not commonly used option" and 10 minutess of hold music, he said "Yeah, it's 127.0.0.1"


----------



## ktwdallas (Dec 12, 2004)

I've done business with jdhost.com for a few years with great success.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 12, 2004)

my friend and owner of the blog i work on swears by total choice hosting. says its the best support hes ever had. says that the techs give out their privat AIM screen names so you can contact them anytime. cheap too.


----------



## Dusky (Dec 12, 2004)

Here's someone's opinion of 800hosting

What are your needs?  Right now I'm having a hard time keeping myself from signing up with asmallorange.com, even though I still have 6 months left with a great webhost, icdsoft.com.  The differing factor here is the max. size of email attachments, their ability to host more than one domain (AddOn domains, not just parked domains), their usage of CPanel, the number of MySQL databases...  all in favor of asmallorange.com.  Unfortunately, they are not taking-in any more clients.  At least not from the regular sign-up page.

If they can meet your needs, try asmallorange.com.  If you can't figure out how to sign-up, let me know and I'll tell you how.  icdsoft.com is a great alternative, given their timely customer support responses and great network status.


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for those replies, I'll check them.

 One major issue I have with my current personal host (not the mysql=localhost idiot) is that I have to go through them via email for /everything/ except essentially ftp and receiving email. That's getting to be tiresome.


----------



## Dusky (Dec 12, 2004)

> One major issue I have with my current personal host (not the mysql=localhost idiot) is that I have to go through them via email for /everything/ except essentially ftp and receiving email.



I'm getting the impression that there isn't even a control panel.  If my impression is correct, damn...  that certainly sucks.


----------



## smithy (Dec 12, 2004)

I hear that Eleven2 Hosting is a really good fast host. They claim to have no downtime ever, and from what i have heard they have kept to that promise with hardly any downtimes at all. Also their packages are cheap and just amazing no one really competes with them for the price they offer for their basic package. If i do get a domain im definatly signing up with them - see for your self. www.eleven2.com


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 12, 2004)

Dusky, no, no control panel. I want them to make a subdomain I have to email them. they make a typo and have to fix it, email. They forget to port my DB properly, email. Change a password, email....

  Email's fast sure, but...not instantaneous.

  I'mn checkin' out eleven2 right now...OH BABY 1 GB storage for 6 $ !?


----------



## mdnky (Dec 12, 2004)

Someone on the WSG list posted some major problems with 800hosting, and I think I've seen other similar reports elsewhere.  I'd personally stay far, far away.

If $$$ is a priority, then I'd recommend ASO also.  I use them for my non-priority sites, great luck so far....good value.  

For high priority sites I use Xrack hosting.  As an added bonus they're an all Mac (G5) OS X based host.

---

If you want CPanel type access, then ASO is the ticket.  Xrack is e-mail based for major changes...a bit annoying, yes...but it works fine none the less.


----------



## Dusky (Dec 12, 2004)

> I'mn checkin' out eleven2 right now...OH BABY 1 GB storage for 6 $ !?



That might be overkill.  Note how the 6.95 deal does not offer AddOn domains.  I think you're more likely to need the AddOn domain feature than a gigabyte of space, or 50Gigs of bandwdith.  Also, based on a quick google search, it seems that company has not been in the business for a long time.  I'd be wary...

MDNKY:  Both of your links point to asmallorange. Freudian slip?  Hehe.


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah, I use XRackhosting actually...


----------



## Dusky (Dec 12, 2004)

> Yeah, I use XRackhosting actually...



You pulled a funny there... 

Really, what are your needs?  I get about 200 visits, 1000 hits daily and I'm barely using 150MB of webspace and 500MB bandwidth.


----------



## qwikstreet (Dec 12, 2004)

I always go with a reseller package. It gives you more freedom with what and how many you want to set up. Currently, I am with Xanthion (http://xanthion.com/sub.php?f=resellerhosting). If you sign up with them, let them know that Double E Media sent you their way. Or if you just need a small account, PM me, I'll hook you up.


----------



## smithy (Dec 12, 2004)

Dusky said:
			
		

> That might be overkill.  Note how the 6.95 deal does not offer AddOn domains.  I think you're more likely to need the AddOn domain feature than a gigabyte of space, or 50Gigs of bandwdith.  Also, based on a quick google search, it seems that company has not been in the business for a long time.  I'd be wary...
> 
> MDNKY:  Both of your links point to asmallorange. Freudian slip?  Hehe.



Dusky, Eleven2 yes are a new host, however they actually from what a the owner told me over 10,000 domains hosted (although from memory)    They seem to be reliable and i have spoken to one of the owners on various occasions. However everyone's needs for webhosting are different and so that is why there are so many packages availble there and everywhere in the webhosting business. Sites that i have seen that are hosted by them seem to be very proud of their webhost so they can't be that bad now can't they


----------



## mdnky (Dec 13, 2004)

Dusky said:
			
		

> MDNKY:  Both of your links point to asmallorange. Freudian slip?  Hehe.



Nah...in my infinite tiredness I forgot to close the first URL for the ASO link...oops.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 13, 2004)

michaelsanford said:
			
		

> Yeah, I use XRackhosting actually...



Give Ben or Bill an e-mail at their support addy.  I think they'll be adding CPanel or it's equiv soon...could have sworn one of them said they were planning on it after they completed the server upgrades (which just got done).


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 26, 2005)

Doesn't seem that they ever around to that...

 I also had a few problems with the upgrade which I wasn't terribly impressed with. Normally they're quite good though, I don't want this post to seem overly negative.

 I think what I need is to bite the bullet and buy a corporate DSL and serve it in-house... The only thing that's preventing me from doing that right now is my complete lack of knowledge about (incoming) mail servers; otherwise I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------

